# ALLE KOI TOT!!



## akitadaikota (18. Jan. 2010)

Hallo Ihr lieben,

am Wochenende standen wir vor den zugefrorenen Teich und sahen mit Erschrecken viele bunte Flecken direkt unter dem Eis. Schnell zerschlugen wir das Eis und ALLE Koi kamen uns tot entgegen. Es war der blanke Horror sag ch Euch all unsere Lieblinge rauszufischen 

Das Eis hatte eine Dicke von ca. 3cm, ein Eisfreihalter war drin.

Was ist passiert? Die blöden Goldfische, die keiner will und sich vermehren ohne Ende leben alle noch und sind topfit!!

Habt ihr Vorstellungen was da passiert ist?


----------



## fischfarm-schubert (18. Jan. 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

wie groß und tief ist denn der Teich und wie groß waren die Koi? und wie viele?


----------



## rainthanner (18. Jan. 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Vermutlich an Mulm und O²-Mangel erstickt.


----------



## Torsten. Z (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Oder erfroren Teichgröße 9000l wie Tief war er den?


----------



## axel (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Guten Morgen !

Torsten der Teich ist 1,20 tief .

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5373

Ich denke auch das Wasser ist zu kalt geworden Ein Eisfreihalter war ja in Betrieb .

lg
axel


----------



## Dodi (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Moin Steffi und Volker,

die armen Fische - ich fühle mit Euch! 

Da kann man jetzt nur Vermutungen anstellen, woran sie gestorben sind. Evtl. Gründe haben meine Vorredner schon gesagt.


----------



## Torsten. Z (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Es ist immer schade wenn man am Jahresanfang so etwas lesen muss. Aber es ist jedes Jahr das gleiche. Für Großfische wie Karpfen sollte der Teich schon eine gewisse Tiefe haben und diese sollte auch entsprechend Groß sein damit sich die Fische dort hin zurückziehen können.
Ansonsten ist es ein Glücksspiel, da das Wasser schnell die 0c² Marke erreicht und das können nicht viele Fische auf Dauer ab.

Natürlich kann es auch an Sauerstoffmangel gelegen haben, aus diesen Grund läuft unser Filter auch gedrosselt im Winter, das geht aber auch nur wenn der Filter Frost frei steht und der Teich entsprechend Tief und abgedeckt ist.  

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## akitadaikota (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Es waren 9 Koi von unterschiedlicher Größe - der Kleinste war absolut Mini (vielleicht 5cm) und der Größte war ca. 45cm und wog schon einiges. Die meisten waren aber eher größer, ich denke im Durchschnitt ca. 20-30cm und verdammt schwer.

Ja, wie schon gefunden der Teich ist an manchen Sttellen 1,20 an anderen nur ganz flach, vielleicht ca. 0,5.

Warum sind denn die Goldfische topfit? Die sind absolt klein / jung, teilweise erst vom letzten Sommer.

Wenn das Wasser zu kalt geworden ist, was machen wir denn dagegen? Wir haben extra keine Luftpumpe oder auch den Filter laufen lassen, da wir gelesen haben, dass es das Wasser schneller auskühlt durch das "Umwälzen".


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Hallo,
die Goldfische sind einfach Robuster, den machen die Temperaturen und der Sauerstoffmangel nicht viel aus.

Ich denke bei euch ist so einiges zusammen gekommen, zu Kalt und zu wenig Sauerstoff. Ich tippe aber als Hauptgrund Sauerstoffmangel.

Ein Luftsprudler im Flachbereich deren Pumpe im warmen steht wäre schon klasse.


----------



## Torsten. Z (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*



> Es waren 9 Koi von unterschiedlicher Größe - der Kleinste war absolut Mini (vielleicht 5cm) und der Größte war ca. 45cm und wog schon einiges.



Also ich denke einmal war es den Koi zu kalt, 1,2m und das nur auf kleiner Fläche wo sollen die 9 Koi den hin? Dann wie Uwe und andere schon angesprochen haben Sauerstoffmangel. 
9000L Teich ist einfach zu klein für 9 Koi und X - Goldfische, für einen Koi rechnet man gut 2000L Wasser. 

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## joergrue (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Hallo Steffi u Volker-auch uns tut es um Eure Fische leid !
Eigentlich wollten wir Euch ne PN schreiben machen es nun aber doch öffentlich,vieleicht regt es auch andere Koihalter zu ner Überlegeung an.
Schuld an der ganzen Sache sind zu 99% wir als Halter,die leidtragenden fast immer die Fische die unsere Fehlplanungen und Unwissenheit mit ihrer Gesundheit und in den schlimmsten Fällen mit ihrem Leben bezahlen.
Bei Eurem Teich sind mir folgende Sachen aufgefallen-zum einem "geschloßene Eisdecke"-damit kann kein Gasaustausch stattfinden.Auch wenn ich einen Eisfreihalter drin habe muß ich den kontrolieren und gegebenenfalls durch etwas stärkeres ersetzen damit keine geschloßene Eisdecke eintritt."An manchen Stellen 1,20m tief"steht so im Profil-wäre mir persönlich ein bischen zu wenig,da so ein flacher Teich ganz gut bis unten durchkühlt(im Sommer dann der Umkehrschluß-sich auch ganz gut aufheizt bzw.recht schnell Temp.schwankungen unterliegt).
Desweiteren habe ich auf Euren Bildern gesehen,daß Ihr lauter kleine Kiesel im Teich habt,sieht ja schick aus ist aber leider darunter idealer Nährboden für Fäulnissbakt. und die gehören nicht zu den Guten.
So nun zu Eurer Frage warum die Fische gestorben sind,aber wenn Ihr Euch reindenkt wißt er es schon-aus meiner Sicht konnten die Faulgase nicht entweichen,der Sauerstoff ist am Boden für die Fische zu knapp geworden,sie sind unters Eis aufgestiegen in die Kälte,den Rest habt Ihr nun leider erleben müssen.(Zum Glück können Fische nicht denken,denn wenn ich überlege und mich zwischen ersticken oder erfrieren endscheiden müßte....)
Ich habe vor einigen Jahren auch einen Gartenteich für Goldfische gebaut,größte Tiefe 1,9m.Nachdem mir Kerstin dort die ersten Koi eingesetzt hat,die sich bald scheuerten,mußte ich mich mit dem Thema Koihaltung beschäftigen und hatte nicht mal ein Jahr später schon wieder den Spaten in der Hand.
Grüße Kerstin u Jörg


----------



## akitadaikota (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

ja leider wird es wahrscheinlich ein Mix aus allem gewesen sein -  wir werden uns jetzt mal beraten, ob wir den Teich, jetzt wo er so gut wie leer ist einfach vergrößern oder uns für die nächsten Jahre einfach was "anderes" einfallen lassen müssen.

Ich denke eine Vergrößerung ist in jedem Falle positiv, egal auch wie viele Fische drin sind, auf jeden Fall muss er tiefer. Mal schauen ob sich das realisieren lässt, denn nur den Spaten in die Hand nehmen reicht ja leider nicht.

Viele Dank schon mal für Eure Tipps.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

@Jörg

 Genau auf den Punkt gebracht


----------



## joergrue (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Hallo Ihr beiden-gute Idee,denn wenn das Umfeld stimmt macht das Hobby wieder richtig Spaß und die Wahrscheinlichkeit solcher Rückschläge wird minimiert.Aber immer in Ruhe planen,lieber zwei mal fragen,sich funktionierende Anlagen ansehen und das ganze nicht übers Knie brechen-aber was schreibe ich das-wenn ich richtig gezählt habe würde das ja für Euch der vielbesagte dritte Teich werden.
Wo ich Dir absolut Recht geben muß-den Spaten nur in die Hand nehmen reicht nicht 
Grüße KuJ


----------



## maritim (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

hallo,

zunächst möchte ich dir sagen, das es mir sehr leid für euch tut.
alle unsere koi haben namen und bei uns würde eine kleine welt untergehen, wenn sie sterben würden.

was passiert ist , wird dir keiner mit sicherheit sagen können.

du kannst natürlich deine koi untersuchen lassen und dann hättest du wahrscheinlich eine klare aussage was passiert ist.
hast du die aktuellen wasserwerte gemessen, denn die könnten auch aufschluss geben was passiert sein könnte.

mein tipp für die zukunft:

1.
filter über den winter stark gedrosselt laufen lassen, dann hast du immer eine eisfrei stelle und der filter ist im frühjahr vor-eingefahren.

2.
teichheizung in das system einbinden und das thermostat auf 2 bis 3 grad stellen.
bei der temperatureinstellung wird sie selten laufen und dient nur als wächter für den schlimmsten kältefall.

3.
entscheide dich für *eine* fischsorte! denn nicht alle medikamente sind für alle fischsorten geeignet!

4.
sollten koi in den teich kommen, dann nicht *mehr als 6 stück* und das auch nur bei einer *vernünftigen* filteranlage.


----------



## maritim (21. Jan. 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

habe heute noch den traurigen beitrag aus 2009 gefunden

http://www.koi-scene.de/index.php?page=Thread&postID=3032


----------



## maritim (21. Jan. 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

habe gerade mit einem teichfreund telefoniert.
der hat mir berichte, das er nach seinem feierabend noch einen kaffee bei örtlichen koihändler abstauben wollte .

zu seinem erstauen war die bude voll.
anscheint geht es gerade richtig rund, weil bei vielen teichen alle fische umgekommen sind.
der händler war anscheint geladen ohne ende, weil sämtliche leute die filter abgestellt hatten, obwohl er immer predigt, das die filter nicht abgestellt werden dürfen.
zumal es sich zum größten teil um seine filter handelt, die darauf ausgelegt sind das sie über den winter laufen können.

laut aussage des händlers kam es bis jetzt zu keinen todesfällen, wo die filter in betrieb waren.


----------



## hermes03 (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Der Filter muss noch nicht mal durchlaufen.
Filterbakterien existieren bei den Temperaturen eh nicht mehr.
Eine vernünftige Abdeckung aus PE-Bällen und Styrodur hätte es auch getan.
Gruß Marcel


----------



## maritim (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

hallo marcel,

da ich nicht immer so viel auf  hörensagen gebe, möchte ich mal aus eigener erfahrung sprechen.

mein bekannter schaltet immer die filter ab und arbeitet mit einem eisfreihalter.
nach dem großen frost hatte er anfang 2009 zum ersten mal richtig stress mit seinem teich. den vielen toten fischen folgten krankheiten bei den fischen die überlebt haben und es kam zu weiteren verlusten.
er hat bis mitte 2009 gebraucht, bis er wieder seinen teich im griff hatte.

nach dem motto es war alles nur zufall, wurde der filter wieder im winter  abgeschaltet, weil es schon  immer so gemacht wurde.
jetzt geht das spiel von vorne los und man hat die ersten 10 koi vor einer woche aus dem teich gezogen.


was ich auch noch sagen kann, wenn ich den direkten vergleich ziehe, dann kommt mein filter im frühjahr wesendlich schneller in die gänge.
meine koi fressen schon lustig große mengen, während er seine koi auf sparflamme füttern muss, damit seine wasserwerte nicht aus dem ruder laufen.

und einen punkt darf man auch nicht vergessen, wenn ein  filter über den winter läuft.
der filter zieht den ganzen schmadder aus dem teich, der durch pflanzen und algen anfällt, wenn sie unter der geschlossen eisdecke absterben. auch den dreck den die fische produzieren wird aus dem system gezogen.


----------



## hermes03 (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Hi,
jedoch weißt du schon das du durch ständige verwirbelungen etwaig entstandene Wasserschichtung zerstörst.
Dies kann im schlimmsten Fall dazu führen, dass der Teich selbst bei 1,50m nur noch eine Temperatur von 1- 2 Grad aufweist.
Der Teich friert dann zwar nicht zu aber das Wasser ist für Koi trotzdem viel zu kalt und kann so ohne Eisdecke die Fische sterben lassen.
Mein Teich ist komplett abgedeckt.
Und ich denke mal dir sollte schon bewusst sein, dass ein Eisfreihalter mehr oder weniger Spielzeug ist.
Da kannst du nartürlich ne komplett Abdeckung nicht vergleichen.
Zusätzlich solltest du noch bedenken:
Lässt du den Filter laufen muss sowohl der Filter als auch alle Zuleitungen isoliert werden.
Sonst kann es dir in einem sehr kalten Winter passieren, dass diese einfrieren.
Weiterer Effekt das Wasser kühlt im Filter/Schlauchsystem sehr schnell aus.

Insgesamt sehe ich die Gefahren gerade für Anfänger bei dem Tipp Filter laufen lassen für größer.
Denn wenn man ihn schon laufen lässt solche man auch alles bedenken was dazu gehört.

Zum Thema Pflanzenreste:
Also größere Pflanzenreste holt meine Pumpe nicht aus dem Teich, wie auch?
Kleinere Reste sollten gar nicht anfallen.
Denn die Sumpfpflanzen werden ja im Herbst zurück geschnitten und im Teich selber habe ich keine Pflanzen.

Sind nur meine bisherigen Erfahrungen.


----------



## A6er (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Also mein Teich ist auch nur 1,50m tief mit ca. 10.000 Liter Inhalt.
Der Teich läuft seit 2 Jahren und es tümmeln sich 10 Koi mittlerer Größe darin.
Der Filter war immer ausgeschaltet und die letzten beiden Winter waren ja nicht ohne!

Es immer nur auf die Wassertemperatur zu schieben halte ich für nicht entscheidend.
Auch bei nur 1,2m tiefe sollte diese am Grund nicht kälter sein als 3-4 Grad und das sollten die Jungs "eigentlich" aushalten.

Filter durchlaufen lassen oder nicht finde ich eine reine Glaubensfrage.
Fakt ist, dass die Koi im Winter null Nahrung aufnehmen und bei einem Stoffwechsel von unter 10 Herzschlägen in der Minute auch so gut wie gar keine Abfallstoffe produzieren.
Warum dahr den Filter durchlaufen lassen? Bakterien sind eh kaum noch vorhanden da sie ja auch nichts zu verstoffwechseln haben...
Ganz zu schweigen von den "zerschossenen" Warmwasserschichten.

Daher denke ich, dass bei solchen Wintertodesfällen immer viel mehr irgendwelche andere Gründe eine Rolle spielen.
Wie war die Wasserqualität bereit im Sommer/Herbst bzw. waren die Wasserwerte vielleicht schon da im Keller?
In welcher Kondition waren die Fische? Hat man Sie vor dem Winter rund gefüttert, damit sie die Zeit über den Winter (Monate ohne Futter) überstehen?
Hat man den Teich vor dem Winter gesäubert (Damit meine ich nur Blätter, Pflanzenreste entfernt, nicht aber eine "Grossputz" der die Biologie wieder ins kippen bringt...

Man könnte hier noch ewig weiter aufzählen...


----------



## Redlisch (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Hallo,


A6er schrieb:


> Es immer nur auf die Wassertemperatur zu schieben halte ich für nicht entscheidend.
> Auch bei nur 1,2m tiefe sollte diese am Grund nicht kälter sein als 3-4 Grad und das sollten die Jungs "eigentlich" aushalten.



hier kommt es aber auch auf den Zeitraum an.  Ich habe bei mir seit gut 12 Wochen eine geschlossene Eisdecke (bis auf das Loch am Eisfreihalter) gehabt. Die Lufttemperaturen waren diesen Winter doch sehr extrem und lange anhaltend. Selbst große Teiche > 300m³ haben Verluste zu verzeichnen.
Dazu kommt noch die tauenden Schneeschichten, welche extreme Mengen von Wasser nahe 0 °C in den Teich bringen. 
Als bei mir das zweite mal gut 30cm Schnee auf dem Teich geschmolzen waren, mußte ich auch 2 tote Koi rausfischen.

Axel


----------



## Teichtaucher (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Hallo,

bei mir gibt es auch "bisher" einen Todesfall zu beklagen. Im Keller habe ich ein provisorisches Becken gebaut, da leben seit Ende letzten Jahres 2 Kois die ich schon rausgeholt hatte...denen geht es prima..jetzt habe ich noch 2 Kois rausgeholt und die liegen nur auf der Seite..ob das noch was wird??:beten....aber der Teich ist jetzt fast eisfrei... die letzten 3 Kois sind O.K...schwimmen ab und an mal umher und den Kleine geht es auch gut....wobei ich nicht weiss ob das Kois oder Goldfische sind.....denn die haben keine Barteln...woher die kommen weiss ich nicht...hatte nur Kois im Teich. Aber das ist egal...hauptsache die kommen jetzt noch alle durch das Frühjahr und ich:beten das mir die 2 Kois im Keller die auf der Seite liegen es auch noch schaffen


----------



## gini (6. März 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Hallo,

das ist ja traurig mit den Koi´s.
Aber wie schon geschrieben wurde, dürfte schon ein Luftpumpe helfen.
Ich habe eine am Teich laufen und in ca 15-20 cm Tiefe 3 Sprudelsteine "hineingeängt".
Somit haben die Fische in 1,60 m ihre Ruhe und es war auch bei tieften Frost immer noch ein Loch von minimum20cm Durchmesser.
Ob man einen Filter laufen lassen soll oder nicht, kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen.
Ich habe ihn diesen Winter laufen lassen.
Das entscheidende ist aber, dass das Wasser in der oberen Schicht angesaugt und auch wieder eingelassen wird, um die Wasserschichten nicht zu verwirbeln und die untere Schicht damit auszukühlen.
Bei mir klappt das super.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## koifischfan (6. März 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*



> Das entscheidende ist aber, dass das Wasser in der oberen Schicht angesaugt und auch wieder eingelassen wird, um die Wasserschichten nicht zu verwirbeln und die untere Schicht damit auszukühlen.


Vielleicht auch eine Glaubensfrage? :?
Wenn das Wasser reintröpfelt mag das ja sein. Aber nicht bei 100Liter in der Minute.


----------



## gini (7. März 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Ja, da magst Du recht haben. Man sollte den Wasserdurchsatz drosseln. Deshalb habe ich eine Promax 20.000. Das sind 2 unabhängige Pumpen und die können in der Drehzahl, und somit in der Literleistung gedrosselt werden.

Wollen wir hoffen, das es bald mal wärmer wird. Gestern nacht hatten wir -15°C (bei Flensburg)

Gruß aus dem hohen Norden
Ingo


----------



## Pit13 (8. März 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Leider habe ich dieses Jahr auch einen Totalverlust zu beklagen. Wir haben unseren Teich und die Koi,s seit 7 Jahren und in den Wintern davor keine Verluste zu beklagen gehabt. Der Teich wurde wie die Jahre zuvor auch Winterfest gemacht. Es wurde jeden Tag darauf geachtet, dass der Eisfreihalter Eis und Schnee frei war. Leider kam dieses Jahr zu den langen Frostwochen erheblicher Schneefall hinzu und ich vermute, dass ich den Schnee leider zu spät vom Eis entfernt habe.  Meine Überlegungen waren einfach die, dass der Schnee auch isolierende Funktionen erfüllt. Leider hatte der Schnee (50cm) den Gasaustausch verhindert und der Eisfreihalter hat nicht ausgereicht um diesen zu gewährleisten. Nach 10 Wochen Frost kam dann der Tag der traurigen Gewissheit. Das Wasser stank nach Ammoniak und alle meine Fische waren tot. In der Tageszeitung stehen vermehrte Berichte, dass die Fischer dieses Jahr Tonnenweise tote Fische aus den Teichen und Seen hier im Norden abfischen und ihnen es auch nicht gelungen ist, ein Massensterben zu verhindern. 

MfG.
Pit


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. März 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Hallo Pit,
das tut mir sehr Leid mit deinen Koi 
Ich glaube ich würde meinen Teich zu kippen aus lauter Frust.

Und es stimmt, die Fischer hier im Norden haben Tonnenweise Leichen aus den Seen und Teichen geholt. Die Frage ist warum ? 
Der letzte Winter war auch nicht ohne, lag es an der Schneedecke ? Oder hat die Natur einfach mal aufgeräumt ? Sprich, die schwachen aussortiert.

Was aber auffällt, es betrifft sehr oft Teiche die schon lange Eingefahren sind, evtl. kann man da den Hebel ansetzen. So nach dem Motto: Ging ja immer alles gut, also auch diesen Winter. Das soll jetzt keine Kritik in deine Richtung sein. Nur eine Idee !!!


----------



## maritim (8. März 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

hallo,

habe es schon an andere stelle geschrieben.
meiner meinung langt ein loch im eis nur dann aus, wenn noch genügend licht an die algen/ pflanzen kommt.
wenn länger eine dicke schneeschicht auf dem eis liegt, sterben die pflanzen und algen komplet ab.
sie können werder sauerstoff produzieren oder schadstoffe abbauen.
durch die zersetzung bilden sich die faulgase und andere schädliche stoffe im hohen maßen.

darum bin ich der meinung, das der filter / vorfilter  auch im winter laufen sollte

im grunde ist es das gleiche spiel wie im sommer! schmodder muss aus dem system gezogen werden, damit nichts vor sich hin gammeln kann.
jeder ist im sommer darauf bedacht, den schmodder aus dem system zu holen, damit es keinen gammel gibt der in lösung geht.
mit welchen recht sollten wir dann im winter unsere filterfilteranlagen abschalten?
im winter lüften wir ja auch unser zuhause und versiegeln es nicht, damit wir im mief ersticken.


----------



## maritim (8. März 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Was aber auffällt, es betrifft sehr oft Teiche die schon lange Eingefahren sind, evtl. kann man da den Hebel ansetzen. So nach dem Motto: Ging ja immer alles gut, also auch diesen Winter. Das soll jetzt keine Kritik in deine Richtung sein. Nur eine Idee !!!



hallo uwe,


licht bedeute nun mal leben und ohne licht funktioniert auch nichts im teich.

in älteren teichen ist auch meist etwas mehr dreck als in neuen teichen, wenn dann noch die algen absterben, gibt es nichts mehr was schadstoffe abbauen kann.
oder besser gesagt, hier einen eimer mit abgestorben algen und dort ein eimer mit anderen stoffen die sich angesammelt haben...... und schon haben wir eine hervorragende grundlage wo sich die schönste gülle bilden kann.

wer soll nun den dreck aus dem teich entsorgen, wenn auch kein filter mehr am arbeiten ist


----------



## Redlisch (8. März 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Hallo,


@Koi-Uwe
nur war der Winter 2008/2009 bei weitem nicht so lang wie dieser.
So ein Winter kommt sehr selten, mit diesen Extremtemperaturen und vor allem über so einen langen Zeitraum. Ein wirkliches Ende sehe ich noch nicht, so wie die Hoch und Tief`s i.M. so stehen.

@PIT13

willkommen im Club 

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. März 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

@Maritim
Jepp, ist halt so. Mein Filter rennt, wenn auch sparsamer

@Axel
Rein Gefühlsmäßig war es im Winter 2008/2009 deutlich Kälter am Stück. Aber die Dauer macht es wohl


----------



## Redlisch (8. März 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> @Axel
> Rein Gefühlsmäßig war es im Winter 2008/2009 deutlich Kälter am Stück. Aber die Dauer macht es wohl



Aber nicht den Temperaturdaten nach 

Axel


----------



## maritim (8. März 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> @Maritim
> Jepp, ist halt so. Mein Filter rennt, wenn auch sparsamer



@ uwe

und wenn man so sieht, was der vliesfilter noch so alles aus dem teich zieht, obwohl er recht sauber war, dann bekommt man das 

wenn ich mir jetzt noch vorstelle,  das sich bei mir locker 3 eimer an fadenalgen im teich befinden, die ohne lichtwirkungen abgestorben wären, dann ist mir klar, das dann der supergau ohne filter und mit schnee auf dem eis vorprogrammiert gewesen wäre.


----------



## Digicat (8. März 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Servus Axel

Kannst mal die Daten reinstellen ... so ein Diagramm  ... Bitte 

Wäre doch sehr interessant ...

Und wie Uwe ... hätte auch gedacht das der vergangene Winter kälter war, am Stück ...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. März 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Ich zeichne erst ab Mitte Januar 2009 auf, davor war es aber auch schon Saukalt. 

Also bitte Axel :beten Mach du mal


----------



## A6er (10. März 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Mein Teich war auch seit Ende Dezember bis vor 2 Wochen zugefroren.
Nun ist er wieder zugefroren.
Es befand sich die ganze Zeit Schnee bzw. nicht durchsichtiges Eis auf dem Wasser.
Der Teich ist wirklich voll von Fadenalgen.
Da ist aber auch kein Gramm an Fadenalgen während der dunklen Zeit (Monat) abgestorben...

Es wird wohl immer ein Rätsel bleiben, warum es bei dem Einen gut geht und bei dem Anderen zu grossen Verlusten kommt.
Ich lese hier logischerweise immer interessiert mit, was solche "Unglücksfälle" betrifft, auch viel in anderen (Koi-) Foren.
Aber eine genaue Antwort kann keiner geben.
Dazu währe wohl eine aufwendige, kostspielige Obduktion der toten Tiere erforderlich.
Nur dann könnte man wohl einzelne Schlüsse ziehen.


----------



## Elke (16. März 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Hallo ersteinmal. Auch wir haben in diesen Winter böse Erfahrungen machen müssen. Seid 13 Jahren haben wir gekämpft gegen __ Reiher, gegen Katzen und Krankheiten, aber gegen diesen harten Winter......da haben wir verloren. Die geschlossene Eisdecke mit dem Schneefall, das war...so denke ich zuviel. Die Koi sind erstickt...trotz Eisfreihalter. Zwei konnte ich noch im letzten Moment retten....einige Stunden in der Badewanne und es war wieder gut., aber die anderen....insgesamt waren es 8 , sind unter der Eisdecke erstickt.Und es waren unsere ältesten, der jüngste mal gerade 11 Jahre alt, das ist soetwas von bitter. Wir haben zwar Eisfreihalter , aber was nützt es, wenn der Schneefall alles bedeckt??? Die Schuld haben wir selbst. Wir haben aber, nachdem die ersten toten gesichtet worden sind, sofort das Eis an einer Stelle aufgetaut und uns eine Oase-Luftpumpe gekauft. Ich  muss sagen, das mir die Tränen kommen, wenn ich gewußt hätte, das dieses kleine Ding das schlimmste verhindert hätte. Weisse Weihnacht...nein Danke....nicht für diesen Preis, der war mir zu hoch.....!


----------



## Digicat (16. März 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Servus Elke

Auch wenn dich ein so trauriger Anlaß zu uns geführt hat ..... 

Herzlich Willkommen

Hoffe den "Zwei" geht es gut 

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn du uns deinen Teich näher vorstellen würdest ... mit Bilder .... Bitte 

Was soll ich Dir wünschen .... die Zeit heilt alle Wunden ......


----------



## Elke (16. März 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Hallo Digicat, würde ich gerne machen mit Fotos, leider hab ich keine...nicht so wirklich. Aber danke der Nachfrage, den zweien geht es prima,das freut mich auch,nur schade, verdammt schade, das ich den anderen nicht helfen konnte.  ich versuch mal ein Bild mitzuschicken. Unser Teich hat 10.000l, am tiefsten ist er 1,60m, wir haben( hatten) 12 Koi drin, eine Oase Filteranlage, eine Druckfilteranlage ( auch wegen dem Bachlauf ) und eine Skimmer, der ist gold wert, das sind die Daten von unserem Teich. Schade nur , das ich keine Fotos davon habe.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. März 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Hallo Elke,
sieht schnuckelig aus der Teich  

Ich denke mal da hast du, genau wie viele andere auch, einfach Pech gehabt. Die Ursache hast du ja schon gefunden, mit der Erkenntnis kann man viel entspannter in den nächsten Winter gehen.

Kopf hoch


----------



## Elke (16. März 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Hallo Uwe, ja der Teich ist mein ein und alles, wie auch die Koi es waren.....ich geb nicht auf und versuche aus den Fehlern zu lernen....danke dir auch......man wird immer klüger...Der nächste Winter kann kommen, bin bereit.


----------



## Digicat (16. März 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Servus Elke

Danke für die Bilder 
Schade das du nicht mehr Bilder hast ..... 

Freue mich schon auf deine Erfahrung ..... bin ja selbst erst am bauen .... und viele User können sicher von dir lernen ....

Dein Teich und Garten sieht übrigens Spitzenmäßig aus  ... gefällt mir sehr gut ...


----------



## A6er (16. März 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Will ja jetzt nicht schimpfen, aber 12 Koi bei 10.000 Liter ist halt auch wohl die absolute, Ober-Ober-Obergrenze :shock

Ich habe auch 10.000 LIter, "nur" 10 drin aber mache mir echt Gedanken dass der Teich dafür zu klein ist (wird).
Spätestens wenn alle mal mind. mittlere Größe erreicht haben werde ich mich wohl sicherheitshalber von dem ein oder anderen trennen müssen 

Ich denke mal das geht auf Dauer nur mit dem besten, grössten, leistungsfähigsten Filter gut...

Aber deinen Teich/Garten finde ich auch super gelungen!!!


----------



## Elke (16. März 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Hallo Rüdiger, ich weiß, wir hatten die Obergrenze echt erreicht. Ich war auch sehr erschrocken als ich unsere toten Koi geborgen  und nachgemessen hatte, sie hatten alle um die 53 cm. Aber die Obergrenze war ja diesen Winter bei uns nicht das Problem. Und sicher weißt du auch, das man einen Teich sehr oft erweitern kann. weil man sich nicht trennen kann von den Fischen. So war es auch bei uns, wir haben viermal erweitert-vergrößert. Und glaube mir, wir hätten uns nochmal die Arbeit gemacht und größer gebaut, nur zum Wohle unserer Koi. Aber auch dir ein Dankeschön für deine Nachricht. 
lg Elke


----------



## guenter (16. März 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Hallo Elke,
es tut mir auch leid, dass du und so manch anderer so einen Verlust hattet.
Habe jetzt ca. 0,5 m² Eisfrei. Was ich bisher sehen kann, sind alle ok.
Sauge aber vor den Winter den ganzen Schlamm vom Boden ab.
Da können sich keine Gase bilden und Belüftung ist immer an.


----------



## Elke (16. März 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Hallo Günther, auch wir hatten noch vor dem Winter den Teich "abgesaugt", aber durch die einfach zu lange ,geschlossene ,vereiste und zugeschneite Teichdecke hatten die Koi keine Chance. Trotz Eisfreihalter. Wir haben viele Teichfreunde, da sieht es noch schlimmer aus, die haben totalverluste......
wir haben nun( leider zu spät) eine "luftpumpe"eingesetzt, werden diese aber frühzeitig wieder im nächsten Winter anstellen, damit so einVerlust sich nicht wiederholen kann.Man kann nur aus Fehlern lernen......nur das unsere Koi die Rechnung dafür zahlen mußten.....das ist das ,was weh tut. Aber auch dir ein Dankeschön für deine Antwort, sie ist hilfreich und werden daran arbeiten.
lg Elke


----------



## Redlisch (17. März 2010)

*AW: ALLE KOI TOT!!*

Hallo,



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Ich zeichne erst ab Mitte Januar 2009 auf, davor war es aber auch schon Saukalt.
> 
> Also bitte Axel :beten Mach du mal



Ups- ich habe deinen Schrei nach einem Diagramm garnicht gesehen 

Hier ist es:

 

Axel


----------

